
In a Global Market for Hacking Talent, Argentines Stand Out - wslh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/01/technology/in-a-global-market-for-hacking-talent-argentines-stand-out.html
======
wslh
The military rule in Argentina doesn't have anything to do with the hacker
culture here. It seems like the journalist was making a collage with
unconnected facts.

Beyond that, the hacker culture here is small but amazing and a country with a
population of 40 million can't be compared with a huge country like China
where the militars take the cybersecurity war seriously.

------
fernandosoteras
Last military rule was out more that thirty years ago , This article looks
like a case of "hacking the foreign journalist" combined with "Cliché
amplification".

